
Is Your Salad Habit Good for the Planet? - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/29/style/healthy-bowls-salad-waste.html
======
djsumdog
So .. it's not that this place is claiming they compost their waste when they
don't (or it's not really compostable), but that the cities these people live
in don't have municipal compost.

I remember Seattle and Portland had municipal compost. You could get a green
bin along with a blue bin for your house, and almost every restaurant and work
place had "Trash, Recyclable and Compost" bins.

Now we know a lot of that recycling just gets shipped to landfills since China
stopped taking/sorting our recycling, but the compost usually does get
composted. It's usually industrial compost too, allowing for the composting of
paper towels, pizza boxes, etc.

The solution seems to be that more cities need municipal/industrial scale
composting. Another thing is that places like the salad place mentioned should
have reusable containers instead of compostable containers, and you can bring
the old ones in to be washed and save like 25 cents when you do. There are
food courts in Portland who do this; offering higher quality containers and
plastic wear that can be washed over and over again (or taken home and
used/reused if you wish).

